# 1080p HD JRPL crs video



## CrystalMethShrimp (Apr 27, 2010)




----------



## Kerohime (Jan 10, 2011)

Wooooooow!


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

That was just awesome


----------



## CrystalMethShrimp (Apr 27, 2010)

altcharacter said:


> That was just awesome


lol they better be for $2000 USD a pop.
Then again if i was making over $100,000 annually after taxes I'd happily buy 4.
I work hard and they mean alot to me so i can justify the purchase, at least once in my life.
I think it makes less sense for a women to buy a $5000 LV bag that they switch every year.
Atleast mine will yield a high profit in a year or 2 and will make me smile every time I see them knowing they are the creme de la creme of crystal reds.


----------



## Kerohime (Jan 10, 2011)

you mean this is your livestock?

i thought that was some random video from an asian breeder. Holy hell!

Good luck with this! That is so baller~


----------



## CrystalMethShrimp (Apr 27, 2010)

lol oups I meant I would buy them in the future if i made that much money .


----------



## srolls (Apr 25, 2010)

wow very nice


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

I thought they were yours until I read the poster's name. lol.

Beautiful shrimp, but at $2000 a pop, I'd rather get a pair of Interruptus angels.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Lucanus ... where have I seen that before? That's not silane is it?
Anyway, very nice shrimps. Not a single hint of pink and very red legs.
I wonder if it's diet related. One of these days, I am going to have to get some to satify my curiousity.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## CrystalMethShrimp (Apr 27, 2010)

haha I believe they are Hataka ebi strain
and yes they are so vividly beautiful. I also credit the HD video though and am now curious as to which camera was used for such a beautiful shot. I've yet to see one on youtube that compares.


----------

